# Amtrak 42 Veterans Unit on #14?



## Northwest Railfan (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi guys! I saw a report that the P42DC veterans unit would be on the Coast Starlight again today. Would anyone happen to know for sure? Thanks, Aaron.


----------

